# Can't remove top of opv!



## Tommee_dee (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi there guy's!

Firstly I'm a new member so hello!

OK, I tested the static pressure on my 2006 gaggia classic (that I just bought) and it was off the scale at above 14 bar.

So I watched all the videos and read the guides on opv adjustment and purchased a 17mm socket, but I can't get the top of the opv off. It just won't budge even when using a lot of force.

Does anyone have any suggestions? I'm sure I have the right tools. I just thought I'd check on here because I don't want to damage anything inside the machine.

Many thanks, Tom.


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

It shouldn't really be that tight Tom, brass threads won't take that much. I don't mean to be rude, but you are turning it anti-clockwise?


----------



## Tommee_dee (Jan 16, 2017)

Yeah, anti-clockwise but it just won't move! If I try any harder I'll have bruises tomorrow!

It's just completely stuck!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Try heating the machine slightly then put the socket on and tap at it with a hammer


----------



## Tommee_dee (Jan 16, 2017)

OK, I'll go warm up the machine. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Tommee_dee (Jan 16, 2017)

Still no luck, it won't budge at all. I can't really use a spanner because it will wear the metal away.

I could get new socket set but I can't really see how it would make a difference.

The only other thing I can think of is to try and remove the whole opv section and see if it's easier to work on if it's in a vice or something.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If it is so tight you will be best to remove it and hold it in a vice OR with two spanners. There are two flats about halfway down , use spanner or vice (not too tight) You will need a 4 mm Allen key for the mounting bolts.Carefully unscrew the nut on the white plastic pipe. (you may have to trim a few mm

off the end when you put it back together to form a new bell shape) DO NOT over tighten the nut on reassembly.

Do not lose the "O" ring between the valve and the boiler. When you remove the nut (OPV) measure down to the adjuster BEFORE you move it to enable approximate position on reasembly.


----------



## Tommee_dee (Jan 16, 2017)

OK, thanks for that! I think I'll have ago in the morning. Hope I manage to get it sorted out.

Oh just one more question. When I'm warming up the machine I put the empty portafilter with basket in to get in warmed up for about 20minutes but when I take it out to put the coffee in, the portafilter and basket are red hot.

Is that normal? I know it should be warm but this is burning hot.

Sorry for all the questions, I've only had the machine for a day!


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Perfectly normal - it's probably between 95-100 degrees at the group head.


----------



## Tommee_dee (Jan 16, 2017)

UPDATE: I got some extra help today and finally managed to get it off! Heated the machine up for an hour and got some one to hold the machine very tight and eventually it gave and unscrewed! Pressure is now set to 10 static! Victory!

Thanks for all the help guys!


----------

